# June Photo Contest



## tobysmommy

Our May winner, *Happy*, has chosen a great theme for June:

*"Heads Up!" (Golden Head Shots)
*​
So let's see all those stunning magazine cover girl or boy photos of our Golden babies' gorgeous faces, flirting with the camera and working it.

As always, you *must have 25 posts* to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please *attach your photos *rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, June 21st.

Good luck!


----------



## Ranger

Not the best quality, since I had to save it off FB and attach it...but here's Ranger.


----------



## drofen

Here's Maxwell at 2 1/2 months.


----------



## mylissyk

Robbie a few years ago


----------



## mylissyk

Ranger said:


> Not the best quality, since I had to save it off FB and attach it...but here's Ranger.


That is stunning.


----------



## Vhuynh2

My favorite of Molly:


----------



## Nairb

Bella at 7 months.


----------



## kwhit

Chancer Dancer...


----------



## Always51

this one..lol


----------



## BriGuy

Here's Cookie patiently waiting for me to stop sticking the camera in her face while she naps:


----------



## AlanK

Tuff profile.


----------



## jealous1

*Summer . . .*

. . . always my baby girl


----------



## Wafer1141

Baby ryder


----------



## Megora

Yes, he's sticking his tongue out a little. 


^ That's my submission for the contest, but just for fun (and because I love him) had to share a head shot of my other boy baby child and one of my favorite pictures, I might add.


----------



## rik6230

Great head photos :wavey:

A B/W Paco shot
a proud golden


----------



## MikaTallulah

Not sure if this will work. 










This is the first time I have been able to get it to work to enter Buddy. This if from Goldstock last year. Taken by Max'sMom


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Quiz on his 9th Birthday. I love this shot... such a sweet expression on his earnest little face.


----------



## bemyangell

Sara loves the camera. She's a happy go lucky girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## texasx96

The pictures so far are great. They're way out of the league of this one, but here it is anyway.
This is Rowdy.


----------



## Emz

Closest i have to a head shot! Most recent of Samson. This is his pet me in the morning face


----------



## baumgartml16

Here's my Koda baby! I love how happy she is in this picture!

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## fourlakes

My beloved old boy Roly at our cabin. His ashes are now buried up there.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maggie...this demonstrates her personality perfectly..


----------



## Mayve

Sage at abt 5.5 months....


----------



## pshales

Sunshine with my niece this weekend:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia




----------



## coaraujo

I'm not sure if this counts because I had to take a picture of the picture since my scanners broken but just had to share cuz he's such a handsome boy


----------



## Laurie

This is my baby Lexx!! One of the funnier head shots I have of him.


----------



## Sophiesmom314

This is my Sophie baby! 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133

Tiger when we first brought her home back in 1999. She was a Tiger until she died last year.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Puppy Luna.


----------



## ChasingChase

This is so difficult because I actually have a lot of close ups! The other categories I didn't have several to choose from but I love this one! So much fun to look at everyone's pics, they're beautiful 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

This is one of my favorites of Diesel. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jbird

My friend snapped this one of Jake last summer at the beach


----------



## CStrong73

Rocket at about six months old:


----------



## mudEpawz

Work it! Wooooork it!!!:roflmao:


----------



## Maggies mom

Seger-4 months old:


----------



## akgolden

Bailey making faces at me right after getting groomed LOL


----------



## hockeybelle31

I have very few of Fannin that do not involve a ball of some sort


----------



## Jen & Brew




----------



## Artnlibsmom

My Rainbow Girl, Liberty. This was her customary "head-tilt, what are you talking about Mommy?" look.....I miss this girl SOOOOOO much.


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is one of Max.


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Sampson and Murphy begging for pizza crust









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AlanK

I am being overloaded with beautiful Golden photo's :smooch:


----------



## Discoverer

*Puppy in poppies*


----------



## kjohnstone82

*My goofball!*

:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Elle by Ellejee Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Kmullen

This is my boy, Cannon, when he was 9 months old.


----------



## Neeko13

This is Molson, a puppy pic that I :heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## T&G

Hunter as 4.5 months when he could still lay on my chest and snuggle. Lol










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51

All the dogs are beautiful!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

My girl posing for the camera.


----------



## Ksdenton

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gold Digger

Pedro when he was a pup on cinco de mayo at the beach









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halfmoon

My boys Cutter and Tug


----------



## Finleys mom

Time to get up Mom!


----------



## Bellazmum

Always51 said:


> this one..lol


Love it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

*Sweet faces looking at me*

Bella on the left and Tucker on the right.


----------



## Bellazmum

Bella grinning at Daddy "look how muddy I got?!?!?!"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom

Ellie @ 4 weeks


----------



## Bob Dylan

This is going to be so hard....they are all perfect!!!


----------



## Jaspersmomma

Jasper 6.5 weeks


----------



## Pammie

My smiley boy!


----------



## cgriffin

My sweet boy Toby:


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog . Pleeeeze let me out...


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey enjoying the snow last March.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My sweet little Yogi!


----------



## akgolden

This is going to be a tough competition this month.


----------



## SwimFun

Sawyer finally learned how to scale the couch the other day. Look at that proud face!


----------



## kelsey2664

My happy boy, Oscar


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I think each month the contests are always hard to pick one, but this month's is going to be even harder. 

So many fantastic pictures of everyone's beautiful Goldens.


----------



## drofen

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think each month the contests are always hard to pick one, but this month's is going to be even harder.
> 
> So many fantastic pictures of everyone's beautiful Goldens.


 It's a good topic that appeals to a wide audience. Almost everyone has a headshot of their Golden. This is the first one I've been able to submit to because I haven't had photos to match previous topics. 

Lots of great pics this month.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful pics so far everyone 
Have not entered before but is it okay to enter a photo of a rainbow bridge golden?


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Artemis with one of his babies. Never be caught without a baby!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

HolDaisy, I entered a picture of Toby and he is no longer with us, I would think it does not make a difference, IMO. We are proud of our babies regardless, am I wrong?


----------



## HolDaisy

cgriffin said:


> HolDaisy, I entered a picture of Toby and he is no longer with us, I would think it does not make a difference, IMO. We are proud of our babies regardless, am I wrong?


Thanks, just wanted to double check. I love your photo of Toby you entered, such a sweet little face.

Here is my entry...one of my favourite photos I took of our angel Daisy chilling in the garden on a Summers evening, miss her beautiful little face so much. Am so glad we took so many photos of her growing up to look back on.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, Daisy was such a pretty girl


----------



## Ljilly28

Copley with his tennis ball:


----------



## Ksdenton

Ljilly28 said:


> Copley with his tennis ball:


Great picture!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jim and Hank

Hank enjoying a good ear scratch!


----------



## MelMcGarry

So many lovely shots! Here's my boy, Tucker.


----------



## Brave

Taken today. Bear is ALMOST 10 months old.


----------



## Gwen

Ambertru's Anticipate the Rush - "Robbie" @ 7 Months old.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Okay, here's mine.


----------



## Mjpar72

Gracie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiB

Wellington, at 10 weeks


----------



## Jingers mom

Bellazmum,


I have a picture of Riley that's almost identical. They do like mud! LOL


----------



## Mileysmom

Echo with the silly face:smooch:


----------



## Jingers mom

*Riley*

Riley basking in the winter sun at 9mo old.


----------



## mylissyk

I've already entered Robbie so this one doesn't count, but I wanted to give Lilah equal exposure!


----------



## Katduf

Bear the soccer dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

So many beautiful faces!


----------



## Otter

I have a bunch of heads shots of Barkley. Hard to pick one, but here's one I've always liked.


----------



## Wenderwoman

Arwen with her lamby...


----------



## turtle66

This is my favorite from proud looking Lilly...


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Here's Bentley's entry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

